# Crickets Chewing Ooth



## SlowChild (Oct 19, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

so i bought a dozen large crickets for my 2 adult female carolina and 1 of them died over night (im guessing becaus its fall and it laid several ooths already )

and i wake up in the morning to see 2 crickets chewing on 1 of the ooths on the lid , it looks like they chewed a bit from the outside , will the eggs be ok and still hatch? also the other ooth fell so i had to find a way to get it back up and i acicdently dropped a plastic container on it and 1 of the ooth's side is sorta flat, will it be alright?

also my last adult i caught she was throwing up while hanging upside down and she eats her own throw up, is she dying? ( she only ate 3-5 crickets and none today)


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Oct 19, 2009)

awesome username


----------



## SlowChild (Oct 19, 2009)

yours is much better


----------



## kamakiri (Oct 19, 2009)

Might be okay...depends how far the damage went.


----------



## MantidLord (Oct 19, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Might be okay...depends how far the damage went.


+1 a pic would help assess the damage. Love that word "assess", makes me sound "smart". lol


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Should be fine. Even if damaged the undamaged part should still hatch. Crickets should be put into isolation for a few days and fed high quality food before feeding to the mantids.


----------



## ismart (Oct 20, 2009)

The ooth should still hatch just fine. I cant say the same for your dying female though. The reason she is eating her throw up is because she is dehydrated from puking. You need to clean her cage out and give her some water. It's probally to late anyway. Next time you buy crickets you should not feed them to your mantids right away. Most pet stores don't take care of them properly. Feed them leafy greens, cat food, fish flakes, grains. These foods will help keep your crickets and your mantids healthy.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

MantidLord said:


> +1 a pic would help assess the damage. Love that word "assess", makes me sound "smart". lol


Yeah! I like "asses," too!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yeah! I like "asses," too!


 :lol:


----------

